
A solid Capitalist argument in favor of a Carbon Tax - EGreg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7lh1fD_2Ms
======
EGreg
It comes with a good slogan that will sound familiar to libertarians:
_Pollution is Theft!_

Even anarcho capitalists can agree with this. Polluting the air shouldn't be
free.

When it comes to the Climate Change debate, we have to stop talking about
temperature and start talking about POLLUTION as a general phenomenon.
Regardless of temperature. If you pollute my air I am going to care. You would
care if a polluter emitted smoke near you and created smog. You would care if
nuclear waste was dumped into your water. You only don't care because it's
done far away, to someone else, and garbage washes up on someone else's shore,
and someone else has to eat the fish with the plastic and mercury. If it
wasn't many years away from hitting you, you'd care too.

1) Carbon Tax and Dividend is a bipartisan bill introduced in Nov 2018 to tax
Emissions and REDISTRIBUTE 100% OF THE PROCEEDS TO THE PEOPLE OF AMERICA. Even
anarcho capitalists agree you should tax negative externalities and provide
restitution to those you harm. Climate Justice. Pollution shouldn't be free.

2) When WE THE PEOPLE are getting dividends from the carbon tax we will vote
for it to be higher not lower.

3) Even the fossil fuel companies know the jig is up and are diversifying.
Their monopoly was sustained by the same government, with decades of subsidies
including and especially every time OPEC raised prices. All the wars we fought
in the middle east and all the deaths are so we can fuel our cars with their
fuel. We have a moral responsibility to become energy independent of the
middle east.

4) Meanwhile the TRUTH IS that electric cars represent CHOICE of how you are
going to generate your energy. Regular gas guzzlers are a LOCK IN same as
Nintendo consoles are loss leaders that play only Nintendo cartridges. Do you
want your fridge and computer to have a gas tank or doy you get electricity
and let SOLAR WIND GEOTHERMAL HYDRO NUCLEAR FISSION/FUSION compete against
fossil fuels? Yes. But for cars? Ooooh whatever can we do.

5) Did you know the EDISON MUSEUM IN NJ has electric cars designed in the
early 20th century? Did you know the fossil fuel industry made sure TESLA was
denied his funding to bring electricity to the world in larger ways because
they were afraid of competition?

If the US government would not subsidize fossil fuels and allow markets to
operate, we would have long had electric cars. It is still subsidizing coal
miners and gas pipelines. It is choosing winners and losers and even Arnold
Schwartzenneger made fun of Trump for trying to save coal and roll back
pollution regulations to do it.

Electric cars get cheaper every year and would have already been cheap if not
for government fossil fuel subsidies all thru the 60s, 70s 80s and til now.

You don’t run your fridge off fossil fuels so notice how “YOUR GAS COSTS TWICE
AS MUCH” usually means CAR. In every other case, I could care less that “my
gas” costs as much, I’ll use an electric stove and electric computer.

